# "Free" Brush



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

ok, you have to spend $25, I guess Retired is right, nothing is free!


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Can you connect to the site hosting the pdf at the bottom of that email labeled trade partners? Is so do you mind attaching it to a post here?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I read it, almost thought of posting a separate thread, but the pdf was real generic, here it is.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I just reread your post, Nyquil kicking in!
Do you mean this?
http://www.sherwin-williams.com/pro/services/painting_contractors/ppc/


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

It was the first one thanks. Like you said not much to it.


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

How do I get those original coupons? Theres ben a few of them.The pants one was Reilly cool. THANKS.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

They are just emails sent out from SW. You can sign up here.


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

THANKS man I will. I printed from your post.:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

RCP said:


> They are just emails sent out from SW. You can sign up here.



awesome! you're the man!



now if they would have a painter whites deal...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I wouldn't clean my toilet with that brush.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

RCP said:


> ok, you have to spend $25, I guess Retired is right, nothing is free!


Thanks man, appreciate you posting this. Hope you have a great night dude 

Pat


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I wouldn't clean my toilet with that brush.


hmph, guess that's why they are free!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ya, dude! That was great.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

But.. if you spend $1900 on the BM Commercial Card in October...wait for it....wait for it.... they will give you 3 brushes! Whoopee doo! 

It was in their Inside Edge newsletter this month in Canada.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ROOMINADAY said:


> But.. if you spend $1900 on the BM Commercial Card in October...wait for it....wait for it.... they will give you 3 brushes! Whoopee doo!
> 
> It was in their Inside Edge newsletter this month in Canada.


Right, but you dont have to spend that in the stores!!! That card can be used anywhere. Hell, you can use it at SW and BM will still send you the items :thumbsup:

That card is great IMO. Most guys dont take advantage of it, or cant be bothered managing their expenses properly. It gives you 60 days same as cash on every single purchase you make. So.....you can run an in house account at SW, PPG, BM...wherever.....pay your bill with the card, and get another 60 days. Plus, you get all the incentives and freebies that come along with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I wouldn't clean my toilet with that brush.


I beg your pardon! I clean my toilet all the time with that and it works great!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Right, but you dont have to spend that in the stores!!! That card can be used anywhere. Hell, you can use it at SW and BM will still send you the items :thumbsup:
> 
> That card is great IMO. Most guys dont take advantage of it, or cant be bothered managing their expenses properly. It gives you 60 days same as cash on every single purchase you make. So.....you can run an in house account at SW, PPG, BM...wherever.....pay your bill with the card, and get another 60 days. Plus, you get all the incentives and freebies that come along with it. :thumbsup:


 I didn't know all that, I thought it was just a BM store card. Will have to check it out again.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I guess I should have showed Rob first, I printed the coupon and he said no thanks!
Even Jack agrees!


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Tonyg said:


> I beg your pardon! I clean my toilet all the time with that and it works great!


That's giving that particular brush more credit than it's worth. Haha!


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

RCP said:


> I guess I should have showed Rob first, I printed the coupon and he said no thanks!
> Even Jack agrees!


oh snap:excl:Its a tough business to be in... gotta take the good with the bad but don't just take my word for it, many people love that brush. Darn near every other site you can find gives that brush highest rating. :001_huh:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Is it that particular brush or Purdy in general?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

You all are missing the boat on this deal, that's a perfectly fine duster.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> You all are missing the boat on this deal, that's a perfectly great duster.


Very good point... the XL is for some reason an excellent duster. Its the most common duster I see other painters around here using.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

RCP said:


> Is it that particular brush or Purdy in general?


Clearcut is the closest I get to performance from a Purdy but even that brush falls so far behind my best benchmarks for freehand cutting. I've become increasingly critical of brushes the past 3 years and came to the conclusion blunt cut brushes are superior for productivity and typically for sharpness. Actually writing an article right now on blunt cut vs chiseled cut. 

I recently did a review on a new brush to the market and rated it a 9 but that brush could have easily been a 10 had it not been hand chiseled. Brushes take shape of hand chiseled (form) just from normal wear so to start with a chiseled brush only makes the brush less effective as you use it. All my blunt cut brushes I have time on are now shaped like they were chiseled and thats when I toss them.

I dont know how many times I see painters cutting in with 3" hand chiseled angulars in reverse. They do this because the brush is more effective cutting in reverse and that cant point anywhere else but poor design.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

RCP said:


> Is it that particular brush or Purdy in general?


I'm going to sound like an old timer, but "back in the day", Purdy brushes meant quality. Heck.....even their seconds which sold for around half price were excellent brushes.

Around the time SW purchased them, the quality really started to head down hill IMO. You could purchase 2 identical Purdy's and one would work awesome while the other turned into a mop. I got tired of spending good money on Purdy's and not knowing if it was going to work until I stuck it in paint.

About the only Purdy I purchase anymore in their ox hair oil brush.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> I'm going to sound like an old timer, but "back in the day", Purdy brushes meant quality. Heck.....even their seconds which sold for around half price were excellent brushes.
> 
> Around the time SW purchased them, the quality really started to head down hill IMO. You could purchase 2 identical Purdy's and one would work awesome while the other turned into a mop. I got tired of spending good money on Purdy's and not knowing if it was going to work until I stuck it in paint.
> 
> About the only Purdy I purchase anymore in their ox hair oil brush.


I know exactly what you are talking about. I experienced that too but I still buy the Purdy Extra Oregon White China brushes. 

Here is an awesome tip for getting the most life out of your china or ox brushes. Since I've been using that method, my oil brushes stay sharp and dont pucker out anymore.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

When I was a kid, my father and his employees would take new oil brushes and soak them overnight in linseed oil. (seals the hairs or something) Then wash them with turpentine. 

All brushes were kept in a square paint thinner can that had both sides of the top cut out. (either side of the metal handle) Suspended by a metal rod in turpentine. 

When you were ready to use one, you spun it out (or beat it on the toe of your boot) and went to work.

I haven't seen that done for at least 30 years. I think you can still buy a fancier setup that holds the brushes suspended in solvent.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yup BB they still sell those boxes. I haven't been able to find them in a couple years though, but im sure they're still out there.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> When I was a kid, my father and his employees would take new oil brushes and soak them overnight in linseed oil. (seals the hairs or something) Then wash them with turpentine.
> 
> All brushes were kept in a square paint thinner can that had both sides of the top cut out. (either side of the metal handle) Suspended by a metal rod in turpentine.
> 
> ...


BB, guys like Mistcoat still use those on a daily basis I think. Still big across the big pond.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

You guys made me look:

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00917469000P?vName=Tools&cName=HandTools&sName=Dry%20Wall%20&%20Masonry%20Supplies&sid=IDx20070921x00003a&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=00917469000P

http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/show_product.do?pid=4267

http://www.craftsman-style.info/finishing/043-brush-care.htm


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

This must be what mistcoat uses:

http://www.brushmate.co.uk/productsummary.html


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> This must be what mistcoat uses:
> 
> http://www.brushmate.co.uk/productsummary.html


I think you are right, unless he is using something that is twenty years old.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yup, the one from Sears is what I used to carry. Expensive, but the best. I don't care for the plastic ones.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I just threw a couple of the Advance one's away earlier this summer. Hadn't used them in a few years, opened one up and found a brush solididified in the dried paint solids.....:whistling2:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

wow... flashback.. I used to use those brush keepers, that exact one posted from Advance. Makes you think back to how messy and bad it was working with solvents all the time. Sure do not miss that. I remember those brush keeper boxes would fall over in the truck and spill.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

JP, its called a bungee cord, learn to love them.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, I see you guys improved my thread while I was gone! :notworthy:

Some pretty interesting stuff on that first link BB, never heard of a vaporizer panel or an Andy Sandy!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I use oil primers enough during the year where it'd be nice to be able to put a brush in it and let it soak before getting home. (or even waiting a couple of days, before cleaning.:yes


----------

